# Rolaids, or not ...



## Bob K (Apr 15, 2013)

Can anyone provide insight regarding the use of Rolaids to help IBS-D ? I've heard that calcium carbonate may be helpful, and since this is the main active ingredient in Rolaids, I was wondering if was of any help to anyone. Thanks


----------

